# surfers' paradise in Dubai



## DjayD (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi everybody, 

For my first ever new thread, here is a little article (this one made my day) 
:cheers: 

*Artificial reef promises surfers' paradise in Dubai 
By Ashfaq Ahmed, Staff Reporter*

Dubai: Surfing in Dubai will soon turn a reality with a massive artificial offshore reef being constructed in the Arabian Gulf. 

The multi-functional reef will not only promote the sport of surfing in the emirate but also protect the coastline in addition to improving marine life. 

The reef will span 73,000 square metres and will be 200 metres long. It will be built some 400 metres off the coast between Umm Suqeim and Burj Al Arab at an approximate cost of Dh9million. 

The construction, expected to start in January next year, will be complete in nine months. 

"The artificial reef called 'Narrow-Neck' is a new technology we have opted to protect our coastline as it is much cheaper than the traditional breakwater protection," said Khalid Al Zahed, Head of Coastal Management Section at the Dubai Municipality, which designed the innovative project. 

He said the reef will sit just below the low tide level and is designed to channel the flow of water and increase the height of waves hitting the coast. Intensity of the tide will reduce after hitting the reef but at the same time, it will magnify waves to help surfing. 

"Dubai will be a surfers&apos; paradise after the reef is constructed as it will set off major breaking waves," he said. 

Al Zahed told Gulf News that the municipality will register it as a patent product because the civic body is receiving inquiries from other Gulf countries as well as US and South Africa. 

He said the reef will also encourage the growth of marine life in the area. 

The reef will be constructed using geo-synthetic containers filled with sand or stones and sunk to form a horseshoe shape on the seabed. It will be sunk in shallow water with three to seven metres of depth. Some 40,000 cubic metres of sand will be used. 

A similar artificial reef has been built on Australia's Gold Coast.

Gulf News - 12/12/2005 12:00 AM (UAE)


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, congrats on your firtst thread kay: 

but we do already have one on this in the projects section, under 'narrow neck'  




> *it will magnify waves to help surfing. *


Well, in theory, but im sure that to magnify somthing, it would require there to be waves in this area in the first place




> *"Dubai will be a surfers&apos; paradise after the reef is constructed as it will set off major breaking waves," he said. *


Yes, i can see it now. massive surf contest with no waves, everyone ends up at wild wadi...



> Al Zahed told Gulf News that the municipality will register it as a patent product because the civic body is receiving inquiries from other Gulf countries as well as US and South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> *A similar artificial reef has been built on Australia's Gold Coast.[/*B]



Ok, so the australians build one, the municipality copy it, and now they want a patent??? :bash:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol the last one is riddiculous but don't be so negative nick there are waves on the beaches and there will be once palm jum is not connected to the mainland any longer.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

Muscat (oman's capital) can be a perfect place for surfers' Paradise like the one in GoldCoast (Australia) that Muscat lie on a larger area of Sea and in mansons seasons it has huge waves great for surfing.


----------

